# I am 18 and married.



## Sayantani (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi, my name is Sayantani. I am from an Indian background. yes i got married really at a very early age but i took the decision because of many other reasons too. My in-laws are really very well off financially. but my parents are not. they are actually in dire need of money so there is actually financial crisis in my family and the reason for that is my marraige. few months back my father-in-law like really kind-hearted people HELPED:| my parents with money and so they found some stability. now my husband for some reason doesn't like my mother from the very beginning. now they visited me a few days back (both my parents and in-laws) and on the last day there was a big fight and the reason was that - i had switched off the tv without asking my father-in-law whether to do so or not. but it turned into a much bigger mess and my parents left separately. now both the families have a lot of differences. my dad is trying to sell our house so that he can give my father-in-law's money. so this is my first question that what can i do in this matter. i mean thats my house i have been born and brought up there i don't want it gone that too because of a fight. Also my mother-in-law had disapproved of the marraige at the beginning because i am DARK COMPLEXIONED. so after marraige she has i think being over protective towards her son in not LETTING him get very close to my family as a whole let alone my parents. 
Now next comes my husband. as mentioned earlier my husband doesn't like my mother very much. now he is investing in stock market and he wants help from his dad. but he can't help because he had given money to my father. so he is now blaming my whole family for this and repeats these words- "Don't show me that attitude of yours because you and your mother has not bought me or it seems like you have given me a lot so you are behaving like that". Also he tries to find out the smallest to the smallest mistakes and tells me "If you can't adjust then go from here." He thinks that because my father is not financially well-off so i am with him also because they are LOVINGLY ALLOWING  me to study so he thinks i can't leave him. but that's not the case at all. I love him and that's all. But he is actually taking it as my weakness and punching me back at the same place again and again.
Now all this has taken a big toll on my life :frown2:. i loved dancing but now i have left it. i have gained 20 kgs and hate myself. i feel i am guilty of everything and even whatever my parents are going through now. So i just want to ask should i stay with him or leave him. If i stay now what are the changes i should bring in myself so that maybe i can change him too.:crying:


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

FYI.....no man like their MIL. i have two from this marriage....birth and step.....both are ****ing *****es!!!


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Sayantani, you said there were many reasons you got married so young. What were they?

As far as your dad selling the house to pay back your FIL.....this is not your decision. I would stay out of it. These two grown men came to an agreement about borrowing/loaning money, and it likely has nothing to do with you, and is not your fault even if your husband is making you feel like it is. Your father probably, understandably, wants to get rid of this debt to your FIL.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Are you in India or somewhere else? And where is your birth family?


----------

